# Harvester - Red Devil Sauce



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Don't know about anyone else but every time I go to Harvester I always plate up with some pasta with lots of the Harvester Red Devil Sauce. I've been wanting some for home for ages but the company stated they only do large catering size ordered for businesses etc. They have just emailed to say that they now stock this in small bottles, just ordered myself two!  The actual name is Red French Dressing by Atlantic Foods.

http://www.atlanticfoods.co.uk/shop/red_french_dressing/

I for one am made up, love this stuff! :thumb:


----------

